# lock down gpedit using registry



## the.kaushik (Sep 6, 2006)

common friends.. pls help me out.. i want to lock the gpedit by any means using VB. any way is it there??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 6, 2006)

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\DisallowRun*

Create a new STRING value with the name any number (u can give it name *1*) and set its value to *gpedit.msc*


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 7, 2006)

ya this way works only for if u want to get it from run command.. what if i search for gpedit and click on it???   any idea


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 7, 2006)

No! It'll not run in any case!


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 10, 2006)

buddy i tried and told


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2006)

Very strange  

I tried the same method for *notepad.exe* and each time I tried to run Notepad from RUN, Programs Menu, from Windows folder and also from System32 folder, I got ERROR that it has been disabled by the administrator!

Make sure u put the full application name *gpedit.msc*


----------



## thadhanihemant (Sep 10, 2006)

vishal can u tell me whether by any means group policy can be runned in the windows xp home edition sp2..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2006)

Copy following files from a XP Professional edition and then:

1.) Extract to *C:\Windows\system32*:

_appmgmts.dll
appmgr.dll
fdeploy.dll
gpedit.msc
gpedit.dll
gptext.dll
fde.dll_

2.) Extract the following files to *C:\Windows\system32\GroupPolicy\Adm* (This directory doesn't exist, so create it):

_system.adm
inetres.adm
conf.adm_

3.) Now type the following commands in a command window:

_regsvr32 gpedit.dll
regsvr32 fde.dll
regsvr32 gptext.dll
regsvr32 appmgr.dll
regsvr32 fdeploy.dll_

It should enable gpedit.msc in Home Edition  

source

*PS:* Also u can try Doug's Windows XP Security Console, its an alternative for gpedit.msc for Home Edition.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 13, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Very strange
> 
> I tried the same method for *notepad.exe* and each time I tried to run Notepad from RUN, Programs Menu, from Windows folder and also from System32 folder, I got ERROR that it has been disabled by the administrator!
> 
> Make sure u put the full application name *gpedit.msc*


ok what i did was when i tried with run it shows blocked but what i did was just in the search i searched for gpedit.msc.. it showed 3 or 4 files and i clicked the one we need to block and it opened..  u check once and see if it works with gpedit or not in u pc pls


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah! Strange it doesnt work for gpedit.msc  

What u can try, is just rename the gpedit.msc file to something else, like regedit.msc or nething u want  

Then whenever a user will try to run gpedit.msc, he'll get ERROR  

Also don't forget to HIDE the file!


----------



## thadhanihemant (Sep 18, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Copy following files from a XP Professional edition and then:
> 
> 1.) Extract to *C:\Windows\system32*:
> 
> ...





thanks alot buddy..........


----------

